# 3DS firmware 11.8 potentially brings the Switch's method of piracy detection



## Deleted member 420418 (Jul 31, 2018)

Uh oh, better start turning off your wifi or otherwise you will probably be banned.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jul 31, 2018)

And NOW Nintendo is serious


----------



## Eddypikachu (Jul 31, 2018)

Would they be able to detect that you're playing out of region physical games and ban you from using those? (like playing puyo chronicles online)


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 31, 2018)

Eddypikachu said:


> Would they be able to detect that you're playing out of region physical games and ban you from using those? (like playing puyo chronicles online)


IIRC they've always been detecting out-of-region online activities and banned people for them.


----------



## Eddypikachu (Jul 31, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> IIRC they've always been detecting out-of-region online activities and banned people for them.


oh interesting, I've been playing online on puyo chronicle for a very long time and have been lucky not to get banned (I play using a physical cartridge btw)


----------



## gamemasteru03 (Jul 31, 2018)

Well we can still unban on 3ds so...


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jul 31, 2018)

so headers won't work anymore?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 31, 2018)

gamemasteru03 said:


> Well we can still unban on 3ds so...


Regardless of whether or not you can get unbanned, this is still quite annoying no matter how you look at it.


----------



## NFates (Jul 31, 2018)

They decided to do this near EOL. Nintendo FTW.



blubber987 said:


> Uh oh, better start turning off your wifi or otherwise you will probably be banned.



I mean, I've always thought that if you always keep it off you are banning yourself.


----------



## gamemasteru03 (Jul 31, 2018)

kikongokiller said:


> Regardless of whether or not you can get unbanned, this is still quite annoying no matter how you look at it.


True it is annoying to have to unban yourself if you use method 3. Method 1 and 2 are not really that annoying though.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Also couldn't we just stay on 11.7 so that nintendo cant use the anti piracy protection?


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jul 31, 2018)

Are they talking about detecting 3ds eshop games or 3ds roms or both?


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jul 31, 2018)

NFates said:


> I mean, I've always thought that if you always keep it off you are banning yourself.



Same. Like if you're just going to ALWAYS have wi-fi disabled, what's the big deal with getting a ban? May as well just stay online and enjoy it while you can because keeping wi-fi off 24/7 365 has the same effect.


----------



## CuriousTommy (Jul 31, 2018)

I am glad my super paranoia worked in my favor. I have all my .cia games (from my dumped games) stored on an offline emunand, while keeping my system nand legit (to an extent).

I hope this encourages people to find a way to get cart dumps to load on the 3DS without needing to convert it to a .cia file.


----------



## OkazakiTheOtaku (Jul 31, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> IIRC they've always been detecting out-of-region online activities and banned people for them.


Huh? I've been playing out of region carts online for over 2 years and never had an issue.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jul 31, 2018)

Holy Batman!, they are no longer playing around.

inb4 we are all banned.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jul 31, 2018)

So long and thanks for all the fish.


----------



## wormdood (Jul 31, 2018)

still got like 8 seeds . . . lets go nintendo


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jul 31, 2018)

But what about legit titles?


----------



## Jayenkai (Jul 31, 2018)

... maybe I should look into legitimately putting my games onto the eShop..?


----------



## Kyuuketsuki (Jul 31, 2018)

Wow, so does that mean I can get banned five times on the 3DS? Since you cannot share the same NID between 3DS consoles, without deactivating it from the other and meaning Nintendo will have a harder time with this unlike the Switch where they target the NID connected to the Switch console (preventing anyone jumping to the next Switch console).


----------



## jimmyj (Jul 31, 2018)

gamemasteru03 said:


> True it is annoying to have to unban yourself if you use method 3. Method 1 and 2 are not really that annoying though.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Also couldn't we just stay on 11.7 so that nintendo cant use the anti piracy protection?


well,you need newest fw for online so.. and freeshop can use any fw and nintendo may be able to detect an access from a older fw and ban it since it isn't the newest.


----------



## 8BitWonder (Jul 31, 2018)

I wonder if this is something users on 11.7 or under will need to worry about.
Though I assume they will, since it would seem odd for someone to be downloading a title without sending the new info that's required on 11.8.



Spoiler: A fresh meme, for such an occasion:


----------



## jimmyj (Jul 31, 2018)

8BitWonder said:


> I wonder if this is something users on 11.7 or under will need to worry about.
> Though I assume they will, since it would seem odd for someone to be downloading a title without sending the new info that's required on 11.8.


check my post.


----------



## Glyptofane (Jul 31, 2018)

No more event Pokemon for me, I guess.


----------



## SMVB64 (Jul 31, 2018)

If your on 11.7 are you safe? Sorry if this has been brought up before I haven't seen anything on the thread.

Or they blocking internet access for 11.7? Forgot how this works

Nvm saw jimmys post above lol
Carry on


----------



## Skittyusedcovet (Jul 31, 2018)

Glyptofane said:


> No more event Pokemon for me, I guess.



You can use Pkhex for event mons. It has its own event database built into it.


----------



## Asia81 (Jul 31, 2018)

I don't understand. Let's say they're on the same nnid account.
Will they ban the 3DS _(and obviously also the Switch)_ if they detect Switch pirated games, or ban the Switch, if they detect 3DS pirated games, regardless if the other system is legit?


----------



## Dissaor (Jul 31, 2018)

I could not care less for getting banned on the 3DS, the only thing I played online was MK7 and that was like 2 years ago.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jul 31, 2018)

That's pretty cool tbh. Didn't expect them to try anything on the 3DS now.


----------



## jimmyj (Jul 31, 2018)

Asia81 said:


> I don't understand. Let's say they're on the same nnid account.
> Will they ban the 3DS _(and obviously also the Switch)_ if they detect Switch pirated games, or ban the Switch, if they detect 3DS pirated games, regardless if the other system is legit?


not sure,they WILL ban if they find pirated software though.


----------



## Skittyusedcovet (Jul 31, 2018)

gnmmarechal said:


> That's pretty cool tbh. Didn't expect them to try anything on the 3DS now.



I wonder if their next plan is to do this to the wii u.


----------



## godreborn (Jul 31, 2018)

Asia81 said:


> I don't understand. Let's say they're on the same nnid account.
> Will they ban the 3DS _(and obviously also the Switch)_ if they detect Switch pirated games, or ban the Switch, if they detect 3DS pirated games, regardless if the other system is legit?



if you mean the system, i doubt it.  I know that sony doesn't do this.  they'll ban the account which will affect both systems, but not both systems themselves if only one is being used for piracy/backups.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jul 31, 2018)

Skittyusedcovet said:


> I wonder if their next plan is to do this to the wii u.


ehhhh, probably not. But hey, I didn't expect this either.


----------



## RHOPKINS13 (Jul 31, 2018)

Looks like emuNAND on 3DS isn't so useless after all now...


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 31, 2018)

RHOPKINS13 said:


> Looks like emuNAND on 3DS isn't so useless after all now...


Why would that solve any of this?


----------



## RHOPKINS13 (Jul 31, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> Why would that solve any of this?



Because while you still can't use things like FreeShop without being banned (at least not safely), you could wipe your 3DS, use your 3DS for only legit titles you want to be able to play online, and use EmuNAND loaded with non-legit titles you'll only play offline.


----------



## naddel81 (Jul 31, 2018)

jimmyj said:


> well,you need newest fw for online so.. and freeshop can use any fw and nintendo may be able to detect an access from a older fw and ban it since it isn't the newest.


what about ctr-httpwn?


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 31, 2018)

RHOPKINS13 said:


> Because while you still can't use things like FreeShop without being banned (at least not safely), you could wipe your 3DS, use your 3DS for only legit titles you want to be able to play online, and use EmuNAND loaded with non-legit titles you'll only play offline.


...Or you know... just use the wireless switch.


----------



## my2k2zx2 (Jul 31, 2018)

Would I be at risk of getting banned only if I try to play a non-legit title online?
Or just going online with any non-legit title installed?


----------



## Glyptofane (Jul 31, 2018)

naddel81 said:


> what about ctr-httpwn?


It was patched on 11.4. I may honestly try going back to 11.3 if I still have a nand dump for it.


----------



## RHOPKINS13 (Jul 31, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> ...Or you know... just use the wireless switch.





my2k2zx2 said:


> Would I be at risk of getting banned only if I try to play a non-legit title online?
> Or just going online with any non-legit title installed?



There's ban potential for this if 11.8 added any sort of telemetry that would allow Nintendo to cross-check installed titles against a list of titles you've legitimately purchased.
Safest thing to do right now is use emuNAND.


----------



## Tenshi_Okami (Jul 31, 2018)

What if I still am stuck in 11.7? Could I be able to use _that special shop_ without any risks?


----------



## naddel81 (Jul 31, 2018)

Glyptofane said:


> It was patched on 11.4. I may honestly try going back to 11.3 if I still have a nand dump for it.


so there is no way we 11.4 and higher users can still play online?


----------



## Tenshi_Okami (Jul 31, 2018)

naddel81 said:


> so there is no way we 11.4 and higher users can still play online?


There is one way...but it's not really recommended. There's a guide somewhere, I'm on mobile so it'll take time to look for it


----------



## naddel81 (Jul 31, 2018)

Tenshi_Okami said:


> There is one way...but it's not really recommended. There's a guide somewhere, I'm on mobile so it'll take time to look for it


that would be awesome!


----------



## Tenshi_Okami (Jul 31, 2018)

naddel81 said:


> that would be awesome!


Let me explain the problem with this

This is making a frankenfirmware, you basically make your 3DS run 11.7 with some 11.8 parts, essentially making it able to run online BUT with the risk of doing something wrong and making the 3DS unbootable, and we don't know how 11.8 works, we don't know if you'll still get banned. It's basically based out of luck

If you still want to follow the guide, here: 
https://gbatemp.net/threads/how-to-...re-11-4-without-ctr-httpwn-cfw-needed.468834/


----------



## Eddypikachu (Jul 31, 2018)

I am still capable of using online as 11.7, am I still sending those tickets to nintendo when I go online with my games?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 31, 2018)

Damn son, talk about end of an era, Nintendo decided to end the 3DS with a bang. Good on Nintendo, securing something.


----------



## Lacius (Jul 31, 2018)

Eddypikachu said:


> I am still capable of using online as 11.7, am I still sending those tickets to nintendo when I go online with my games?


You're probably safe until Nintendo starts requiring 11.8 for online play. After that, you won't be able to connect online on 11.7, and any method of bypassing the 11.8 requirement could be met with a ban itself.


----------



## drewby (Jul 31, 2018)

Just for clarification, would a ban result in a console deactivation, or a NNID account deactivation?


----------



## naddel81 (Jul 31, 2018)

Tenshi_Okami said:


> Let me explain the problem with this
> 
> This is making a frankenfirmware, you basically make your 3DS run 11.7 with some 11.8 parts, essentially making it able to run online BUT with the risk of doing something wrong and making the 3DS unbootable, and we don't know how 11.8 works, we don't know if you'll still get banned. It's basically based out of luck
> 
> ...




great! I had frankenfirmware before with no problems. but I will make sure to get a NAND backup before this time.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 31, 2018)

Who cares, what the hell are people playing online anyway?


----------



## sup3rgh0st (Jul 31, 2018)

ip60 said:


> Who cares, what the hell are people playing online anyway?


Smash Bros and the Wonder Trade in Pokemon are the two services relevant to me.


----------



## jengatower (Jul 31, 2018)

so only going online in a pirated game puts you at risk of a ban? or is it more complex than that?


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Jul 31, 2018)

Guess I aint upgrading from 11.6. I don't really use wireless anyways.


----------



## Lacius (Jul 31, 2018)

jengatower said:


> so only going online in a pirated game puts you at risk of a ban? or is it more complex than that?


On 11.8, yes. That's our understanding right now. It could turn out that it's more complex than this as we learn more.


----------



## Eddypikachu (Jul 31, 2018)

ip60 said:


> Who cares, what the hell are people playing online anyway?


puyo puyo chronicles, smash, animal crossing and pokemon are things I play online regularly (and sometimes monster hunter 4) : P


----------



## jimmyj (Jul 31, 2018)

naddel81 said:


> what about ctr-httpwn?


I'm guessing that would have the same affect,ban


----------



## naddel81 (Jul 31, 2018)

jimmyj said:


> I'm guessing that would have the same affect,ban


so CFW online play is basically over now?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 31, 2018)

So does cheating with homebrew still get people banned even if using legit games?


----------



## jimmyj (Jul 31, 2018)

naddel81 said:


> so CFW online play is basically over now?


wrll no,but you WILL get banned some dat

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Sonic Angel Knight said:


> So does cheating with homebrew still get people banned even if using legit games?


I got banned for cheating on mario mart 7 and I had a cart,so that has always been a thing


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 31, 2018)

jimmyj said:


> I got banned for cheating on mario mart 7 and I had a cart,so that has always been a thing


I mean more like save editing, not straight up "Go online using cheats in plain sight of other witnesses"


----------



## jimmyj (Jul 31, 2018)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I mean more like save editing, not straight up "Go online using cheats in plain sight of other witnesses"


then I'm not sure, I don't think that'll get you banned but if you spawn a high level pokemon or a pokemon that doesn't have legit settings and go online,you could get banned


----------



## Oleboy555 (Jul 31, 2018)

does ctr-httpwn still work if you are on 11.3?


----------



## Lacius (Jul 31, 2018)

Oleboy555 said:


> does ctr-httpwn still work if you are on 11.3?


Regardless, using ctr-httpwn or something like it is likely to get a person banned once 11.8 starts being enforced for online play.


----------



## jimmyj (Jul 31, 2018)

Oleboy555 said:


> does ctr-httpwn still work if you are on 11.3?


that will likely be the same.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jul 31, 2018)

Do 3DS online services even still exist? /s
I guess the sure to come alternative online servers won't care about Nintendo bans.


----------



## jimmyj (Jul 31, 2018)

Lacius said:


> Regardless, using ctr-httpwn or something like it is likely to get a person banned once 11.8 starts being enforced for online play.


yes exactly.


----------



## supergamer368 (Aug 1, 2018)

Still not 100% sure what's safe and what isn't...
1. Am I safe on 11.7?
2. Does this apply to pirated stuff or all homebrew stuff ran on your system?
3. There's that incognito mode gm9 script, will that help?
4. Should I set up an emuNAND, if possible?


----------



## RHOPKINS13 (Aug 1, 2018)

supergamer368 said:


> Still not 100% sure what's safe and what isn't...
> 1. Am I safe on 11.7?
> *Most likely, but eventually Nintendo will required you to be at 11.8 in order to use the eShop and/or online play.*
> 2. Does this apply to pirated stuff or all homebrew stuff ran on your system?
> ...


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Aug 1, 2018)

This system complies with part 15 of the FCC rules and RSS Standards of Industry Canada.
Operation is subject to the following two conditions:
(1) This device may not cause harmful interference,
and (2) this device *must accept any interference received, including interference that may cause undesirable operation.



*
This was taken from the back of my New 3DS XL with its back off. How very interesting you'd say that, Nintendo.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 1, 2018)

UltraSUPRA said:


> This system complies with part 15 of the FCC rules and RSS Standards of Industry Canada.
> Operation is subject to the following two conditions:
> (1) This device may not cause harmful interference,
> and (2) this device *must accept any interference received, including interference that may cause undesirable operation.
> ...


Given phrasing I assume that's referring to radio/electronic interference


----------



## supergamer368 (Aug 1, 2018)

@RHOPKINS13 
Alright, so i don’t have any pirated titles, just homebrew, if that makes any difference (probably not). How would I set up emuNAND? I have no idea.


----------



## Viri (Aug 1, 2018)

It's okay, I haven't touched my 3DS since last Winter. And when I did use the online, I only played Animal Crossing once online with a friend, and randomly Wonder Shared hacked in shiny legendaries for fun. I can live without both.  I didn't even shut off my wifi during the ban waves, because, eh?


----------



## Solitario (Aug 1, 2018)

I have not played online since 2016 in 3ds...


----------



## thekarter104 (Aug 1, 2018)

I'm still on 11.6. Which games need 11.7?


----------



## HaloBenish (Aug 1, 2018)

I have a un-modded non-xl new 3ds with my nnid on it and a ton of legit digital games (Canadian unit, black, ambassador certificate legit with the rare ambassador gba games on it). That same nnid id is also on my wii u and has a ton of legit digital games. I am 99% sure that my nnid is also on one of my modded new 3ds xls with some cartridge backups I don't have on my nnid digitally. That nnid is also tied to my switch with a ton of legit digital games. If Nintendo bans me for having cartridge backups on a ds without them in my nnid digitally am I going to be fucked out of thousands of dollars of legit game purchases on my unmodded systems? If Nintendo bans just my modded 3ds's from online I won't really care as I don't see them running those servers much past holiday 2019.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 1, 2018)

We should just patch NIM to not even send those 2 headers and see how long it lasts.



HaloBenish said:


> I have a un-modded non-xl new 3ds with my nnid on it and a ton of legit digital games (Canadian unit, black, ambassador certificate legit with the rare ambassador gba games on it). That same nnid id is also on my wii u and has a ton of legit digital games. I am 99% sure that my nnid is also on one of my modded new 3ds xls with some cartridge backups I don't have on my nnid digitally. That nnid is also tied to my switch with a ton of legit digital games. If Nintendo bans me for having cartridge backups on a ds without them in my nnid digitally am I going to be fucked out of thousands of dollars of legit game purchases on my unmodded systems? If Nintendo bans just my modded 3ds's from online I won't really care as I don't see them running those servers much past holiday 2019.


This is NOT a backport of the ENTIRE switch ban system. It only checks when you are downloading a game if THAT ONE GAME is legit (so it breaks freeshop) but it doesn't check already installed games



supergamer368 said:


> @RHOPKINS13
> Alright, so i don’t have any pirated titles, just homebrew, if that makes any difference (probably not). How would I set up emuNAND? I have no idea.


It does make a difference, this is specifically checking if you have pirated eshop games. it doesn't even care about homebrew


----------



## supergamer368 (Aug 1, 2018)

parrotgeek1 said:


> We should just patch NIM to not even send those 2 headers and see how long it lasts.
> 
> 
> This is NOT a backport of the ENTIRE switch ban system. It only checks when you are downloading a game if THAT ONE GAME is legit (so it breaks freeshop) but it doesn't check already installed games
> ...


I just want to be 100% safe and sure... The homebrew titles are .cias installed on my home menu, it that still ok?


----------



## KanterZ (Aug 1, 2018)

But we can always unban ourselves, don't we?


----------



## jimmyj (Aug 1, 2018)

thekarter104 said:


> I'm still on 11.6. Which games need 11.7?


None.


----------



## RHOPKINS13 (Aug 1, 2018)

supergamer368 said:


> @RHOPKINS13
> Alright, so i don’t have any pirated titles, just homebrew, if that makes any difference (probably not). How would I set up emuNAND? I have no idea.





parrotgeek1 said:


> It does make a difference, this is specifically checking if you have pirated eshop games. it doesn't even care about homebrew



It does make a difference, there were reports of people who never pirated, and they still got banned because they had homebrew CIAs installed on their system. Had it not been for that, I doubt Rosalina would have ever been developed. The whole point of it is to be able to launch a .3dsx homebrew and cloak it with a legit title that as far as Nintendo knows you could actually be playing.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 1, 2018)

Deleted


----------



## RHOPKINS13 (Aug 1, 2018)

SirBeethoven said:


> Couldn’t we just stay on an older firmware and “cloak” our fw like we kind of did with the Hombrew Launcher?


Nope, in this case Nintendo's servers are expecting the 3DS to send more data. If that data is missing, Nintendo will either deny that request, or even worse they may decide it constitutes a ban.


----------



## dimmidice (Aug 1, 2018)

RHOPKINS13 said:


> Nope, in this case Nintendo's servers are expecting the 3DS to send more data. If that data is missing, Nintendo will either deny that request, or even worse they may decide it constitutes a ban.


They're only expecting that if you're on the latest firmware though? Older FWs aren(t somehow magically going to start sending it.


----------



## Jayro (Aug 1, 2018)

I guess the CFW guys need to patch this AP bullshit out, eh? Kind of weird that they haven't... It's almost as if they've never heard of Wireshark before.


----------



## hyguy (Aug 1, 2018)

So... you are safe if you stay on the older updates? Better wait for Luma 10.0


----------



## RHOPKINS13 (Aug 1, 2018)

dimmidice said:


> They're only expecting that if you're on the latest firmware though? Older FWs aren(t somehow magically going to start sending it.



I'm pretty sure it won't be long before they force you to be on the latest version if you want to play online or use the eShop.


----------



## noahc3 (Aug 1, 2018)

dimmidice said:


> They're only expecting that if you're on the latest firmware though? Older FWs aren(t somehow magically going to start sending it.


Older firmwares are usually forced to update around a week after a new update is launched to go online in games.


----------



## Xalusc (Aug 1, 2018)

So much misinformation. You can STILL play your pirated games just fine, the only thing that's changed is that games downloaded from CDN without a valid ticket (freeShop, CIAngel etc) will probably cause a ban from now on.
But the games you have already downloaded with said applications are still safe.

TL;DR: Don't use freeShop anymore and you're fine. Play online all you wish.


----------



## Brayton (Aug 1, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> ...Or you know... just use the wireless switch.


I do not have a wireless switch. I use a New Nintendo 3DS XL.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Aug 1, 2018)

Xalusc said:


> TL;DR: Don't use freeShop anymore and you're fine. Play online all you wish.



Or, you know. Don't update. People really still care about playing online on their 3DS? There's barely any games even worth playing that support online, and most of those are like 4-7 years old anyway. Time to move on to some new games people, lol.


----------



## Xalusc (Aug 1, 2018)

D34DL1N3R said:


> People really still care about playing online on their 3DS?


Well, people still care about playing online on their DS/Wii, so much that they went out of their way to make a custom online service. So... 
I wouldn't say that's out of the question


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 1, 2018)

Brayton said:


> I do not have a wireless switch. I use a New Nintendo 3DS XL.


The switch has been moved to the HOME Menu settings (top left corner of bottom screen).


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 1, 2018)

Something tells me this is why Nintendo was quiet for so long. They simply couldn't let the system die without adding one final fuck you.


----------



## NFates (Aug 1, 2018)

Brayton said:


> I do not have a wireless switch. I use a New Nintendo 3DS XL.



I think you have a wireless switch on the HOME Menu options.

EDIT: I have been ninja'd.


----------



## Wrathcaster (Aug 1, 2018)

Nintendo must of seen all the comments on this site over the last few years laughing about it's anti piracy being not up to scratch, then decided fk this, hold my beer.


----------



## Milkomeda (Aug 1, 2018)

Wrathcaster said:


> Nintendo must of seen all the comments on this site over the last few years laughing about it's anti piracy being not up to scratch, then decided fk this, hold my beer.



Their patience with piracy is clearly wearing thin after the switch hardware debacle they recently outrighted attempted to sue 2 websites over hosting a crap ton of roms of their titles. I compare Nintendo to Walt Disney they are the Walt Disney of video gaming industry


----------



## Glyptofane (Aug 1, 2018)

My real concern is that it will turn into something more than a seed ban at this stage. I'm already affected by that, but if it turned into an account ban which also affected the Switch, which I idiotically have linked with the same account, I'd be pretty fucked.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 1, 2018)

Glyptofane said:


> My real concern is that it will turn into something more than a seed ban at this stage. I'm already affected by that, but if it turned into an account ban which also affected the Switch, which I idiotically have linked with the same account, I'd be pretty fucked.


Why would you link a hacked device to a legit account?


----------



## Glyptofane (Aug 1, 2018)

ip60 said:


> Why would you link a hacked device to a legit account?


It's more that I hacked a device with a legit account, then continued using the same account.


----------



## Zense (Aug 1, 2018)

I believe you have to view what is happening in perspective.. Recently Nintendo has been trying to calm down investors and the media in response to doubts whether the Switch's sales momentum has started to dwindle. So what does Nintendo do? They hastily release articles bragging about having sold 19,67 million Switches (which is odd, since normally you'd wait to celebrate until you reach that 20 million mark), they talk about what great games are coming out for the switch, and finally they ban pirates from the last generation 3DS in order to have them adopt to the Switch, unless they already have adopted.


----------



## TankedThomas (Aug 1, 2018)

I'm just curious to actually know the specifics about when this information is sent to Nintendo, what can and can't be used safely now, etc.
That being said, I don't know how much we'll actually find out, since I doubt people like SciresM are going to worry about it too much (since it primarily concerns 3DS piracy - but I'm worried that it concerns homebrew and VC injections and such too), plus they're busy working on the Switch stuff.
Personally though, finding some sort of way around these piracy bans would be a high priority for me if I were a hacker (I'm not, and I'm aware that it's quite the opposite of a simple fix), not to aid piracy but because it would likely aid homebrew and general hacking efforts - if you can cloak your activity, so to speak, then it'd be safer for everyone doing anything on a hacked system, which would also end up including piracy (for better or worse).

I have to say, I didn't see this coming. Nintendo have been so completely useless when it comes to security that it's rather a surprise. It's a little too early to congratulate them though, as far as I'm concerned - they're still incompetent on many other levels, and they constantly try to copy Apple's business model (expensive brand name, inflated prices, etc.) whilst not actually delivering anywhere near the same level as Apple (and this isn't praise for Apple - they haven't really set the bar that high). Oh, and they're extremely consumer-unfriendly, but then again, most companies are. Just look at Sony and Microsoft - it's like Dumb and Dumber. Can you guess which one's which? I can't.


Zense said:


> I believe you have to view what is happening in perspective.. Recently Nintendo has been trying to calm down investors and the media in response to doubts whether the Switch's sales momentum has started to dwindle. So what does Nintendo do? They hastily release articles bragging about having sold 19,67 million Switches (which is odd, since normally you'd wait to celebrate until you reach that 20 million mark), they talk about what great games are coming out for the switch, and finally they ban pirates from the last generation 3DS in order to have them adopt to the Switch, unless they already have adopted.


Whilst I agree with you for the most part, if they truly have the mentality that banning 3DS consoles will make people move to Switch, they're even dumber than I thought. I already hate the Switch as-is (and for the fuckboys, I have one in my possession so I'm fully informed on my opinion), but if they think banning my old console(s) will make me buy a Switch, they're wrong.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 1, 2018)

TCJJ said:


> I'm just curious to actually know the specifics about when this information is sent to Nintendo, what can and can't be used safely now, etc.
> That being said, I don't know how much we'll actually find out, since I doubt people like SciresM are going to worry about it too much (since it primarily concerns 3DS piracy - but I'm worried that it concerns homebrew and VC injections and such too), plus they're busy working on the Switch stuff.
> Personally though, finding some sort of way around these piracy bans would be a high priority for me if I were a hacker (I'm not, and I'm aware that it's quite the opposite of a simple fix), not to aid piracy but because it would likely aid homebrew and general hacking efforts - if you can cloak your activity, so to speak, then it'd be safer for everyone doing anything on a hacked system, which would also end up including piracy (for better or worse).
> 
> ...


So basically...you hate everything?

Cool.



Glyptofane said:


> It's more that I hacked a device with a legit account, then continued using the same account.


ohh ic, can't you just remove it with god9?


----------



## noahc3 (Aug 1, 2018)

TCJJ said:


> -snip-



SciresM's tweet was misleading. The check only happens when installing a title using the 3DS' built in content installer service, NIM (source 1 source 2 source 3).

Installing and going online with titles installed through FBI or similar are safe. Downloading games through something like Villain3DS is safe (but will probably break real soon when 11.8 is enforced and a valid ticket is REQUIRED to get content from CDN). You can still safely source your CIAs from whatever naughty iso site.

Basically, freeshop can get you banned in its current form (it can be updated to stop using the NIM service, but again, it will probably stop functioning like other CDN downloaders).


----------



## eworm (Aug 1, 2018)

Do we know whether the system makes the distinction between cart and an install? I've dumped plenty of games I actually own and installed them simply to avoid switching the carts all the time - would me having played a cart version on the system change anything? Probably not, huh?


----------



## nolimits59 (Aug 1, 2018)

noahc3 said:


> SciresM's tweet was misleading. The check only happens when installing a title using the 3DS' built in content installer service, NIM (source 1 source 2 source 3).
> 
> Installing and going online with titles installed through FBI or similar are safe. Downloading games through something like Villain3DS is safe (but will probably break real soon when 11.8 is enforced and a valid ticket is REQUIRED to get content from CDN). You can still safely source your CIAs from whatever naughty iso site.
> 
> Basically, freeshop can get you banned in its current form (it can be updated to stop using the NIM service, but again, it will probably stop functioning like other CDN downloaders).


Thanks for clarifying, i had big doubts about how could they detect installed "ticketless" titles.

So, basicly also, every previously freeshop installed titles can be detected and sended also right ?



eworm said:


> Do we know whether the system makes the distinction between cart and an install? I've dumped plenty of games I actually own and installed them simply to avoid switching the carts all the time - would me having played a cart version on the system change anything? Probably not, huh?


You're safe, and main differences between CIA and CART dumps are tickets (which are installed on the sysnand to tell eshop you own them) and the "headerless" aspect of CIA also (CIA don't have that unique signature that original carts dumps have).


----------



## Deleted-437053 (Aug 1, 2018)

freeShop works in 11.8 ?


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 1, 2018)

-snip- said:


> freeShop works in 11.8 ?


It does, but I wouldn't recommend using it for now.


----------



## noahc3 (Aug 1, 2018)

nolimits59 said:


> -snip-



Previously installed freeshop titles are fine, since this check happens ONLY when installing, and never again. A game installed with freeshop is functionally identical to a game installed through any other means.

The only thing unclear right now is what happens when you try to download a game update through home menu. It's possible that it sends the bad ticket to CDN when trying to get an update, in which case could get you screwed. Of course, you can bypass this by installing updates manually with CIAs.


----------



## nolimits59 (Aug 1, 2018)

noahc3 said:


> Previously installed freeshop titles are fine, since this check happens ONLY when installing, and never again. A game installed with freeshop is functionally identical to a game installed through any other means.
> 
> The only thing unclear right now is what happens when you try to download a game update through home menu. It's possible that it sends the bad ticket to CDN when trying to get an update, in which case could get you screwed. Of course, you can bypass this by installing updates manually with CIAs.


One thing i don't remember, Updates don't act like WiiUs ? As separate titles ?


----------



## noahc3 (Aug 1, 2018)

nolimits59 said:


> One thing i don't remember, Updates don't act like WiiUs ? As separate titles ?



That's mainly why I'm unsure. They are separate titles, so in theory when downloading one for the first time from home menu when you've never installed an update for that game before, no one, even legitimate purchasers, would have its ticket, right?

Perhaps part of the process the Home Menu does when updating a game is getting a legitimate ticket from Ninty. Since the update is free, there would be no problem with illegitimate tickets. Of course, if you initially installed the update with something like Freeshop or through a CIA, the ticket would be invalid by default since you didn't request a valid one from Ninty.

I'll do some research and see what I can find.


----------



## Deleted-437053 (Aug 1, 2018)

Okay, thanks


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Aug 1, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> And NOW Nintendo is serious


Took them five years :/


----------



## Zense (Aug 1, 2018)

TCJJ said:


> Whilst I agree with you for the most part, if they truly have the mentality that banning 3DS consoles will make people move to Switch, they're even dumber than I thought. I already hate the Switch as-is (and for the fuckboys, I have one in my possession so I'm fully informed on my opinion), but if they think banning my old console(s) will make me buy a Switch, they're wrong.


Well, you gotta ask yourself why they would bother with updating an EOL console.

Lets say you're 11 years old, you play pokemon online and you've managed to get CFW on your 3DS, then your 3DS gets banned from online services and there's not much you can do. Would you be tempted to buy a new 3ds or just to buy a switch where there's promise of new pokemon games coming out soon?

Also it would be interesting to see what games are the most played online games on 3DS. I would imagine Pokemon and Mario Kart. Hopefully not many play Smash online, since from my experience that's a complete lagfest. Btw the 3ds is so easily hackable now that an 8year old could probably do it.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Aug 1, 2018)

We'll, that would be a scary prospect if they banned my switch based on me hacking my 3ds and sharing the same nnid


----------



## GilgameshArcher (Aug 1, 2018)

People seem never to understand:

Keep one device 100% in the TOS to play legit legal games online and use all features.
Keep an other device 100% hacked to play everything and all Homebrews U want but its going to be banned,


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Aug 1, 2018)

So if I use my ciangel app to get a game from Nintendo's servers I'm screwed ? 0.0


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 1, 2018)

GilgameshArcher said:


> People seem never to understand:
> 
> Keep one device 100% in the TOS to play legit legal games online and use all features.
> Keep an other device 100% hacked to play everything and all Homebrews U want but its going to be banned,


Consoles are expensive. You can't expect everyone to have the money to buy two.


----------



## Memfis (Aug 1, 2018)

1) Is there a way to block the Update?
2) Is there an eShop Spoofer, to access the eShop?


----------



## Tweaker_Modding (Aug 1, 2018)

blubber987 said:


> Uh oh, better start turning off your wifi or otherwise you will probably be banned.


Bro i haven’t even updated my system 
Seriously i’m still on 11.6


----------



## aykay55 (Aug 1, 2018)

Memfis said:


> 1) Is there a way to block the Update?
> 2) Is there an eShop Spoofer, to access the eShop?


1) DNS


----------



## TankedThomas (Aug 1, 2018)

ip60 said:


> So basically...you hate everything?
> 
> Cool.


No, and I absolutely loathe other people putting words in my mouth. What I hate is the ultimate culmination of where consumerism and capitalism lead in our modern world - not because they're inherently bad systems but that by their very nature, there will be people who exploit those systems to get ahead, and those people tend to be big companies - the ones you'll often be buying from. But this isn't the place for a long philosophical debate. The point is that anti-consumer practises are all too common these days, and when even EA is doing certain things better than Nintendo (refund policies - if you want to know more, go read up on Nintendo basically telling the EU to shove it when asked to introduce mandatory refunds to comply with EU law), you can bet they're far from my favourite company.


noahc3 said:


> SciresM's tweet was misleading. The check only happens when installing a title using the 3DS' built in content installer service, NIM (source 1 source 2 source 3).
> 
> Installing and going online with titles installed through FBI or similar are safe. Downloading games through something like Villain3DS is safe (but will probably break real soon when 11.8 is enforced and a valid ticket is REQUIRED to get content from CDN). You can still safely source your CIAs from whatever naughty iso site.
> 
> Basically, freeshop can get you banned in its current form (it can be updated to stop using the NIM service, but again, it will probably stop functioning like other CDN downloaders).


Thanks for the reply. That's what I assumed but I'm no expert so I didn't want to jump to conclusions since there's always a lot of that and it just spreads misinformation.

Hopefully then, that means homebrew is completely unaffected. I was worried about patched games too, since plenty of those aren't LayeredFS-compatible (at least, most of them aren't out-of-the-box), which would really suck for things such as fan translations.

The one thing I haven't seen clarified is whether or not the update is required to make freeShop unsafe. I'm assuming not, since it sounds like it'd be a server-side update and the 11.8 update just coincides with it... but I could be wrong.


Zense said:


> Well, you gotta ask yourself why they would bother with updating an EOL console.
> 
> Lets say you're 11 years old, you play pokemon online and you've managed to get CFW on your 3DS, then your 3DS gets banned from online services and there's not much you can do. Would you be tempted to buy a new 3ds or just to buy a switch where there's promise of new pokemon games coming out soon?
> 
> Also it would be interesting to see what games are the most played online games on 3DS. I would imagine Pokemon and Mario Kart. Hopefully not many play Smash online, since from my experience that's a complete lagfest. Btw the 3ds is so easily hackable now that an 8year old could probably do it.


This is true, but my theory is that they updated it now because they only recently figured out how to do this. Seriously, consider this: if they could prevent piracy in this manner for all these years, why take this long to implement it, when the bulk of the sales will be unaffected at this point since very few new 3DS games are still being released? Considering the Switch firmware is somewhat built on the 3DS firmware and considering it only released last year, I have a feeling that they basically found a way to code it for the Switch, then ported what code they could back to the 3DS.
Which is to say that the only reason they're doing it now is because they can. I don't really think it's to help Switch sales (as if they need it). But then again, I'm convinced the guys working at Nintendo are literally insane because very few of their decisions make any logical sense, so you may be completely correct about their reasoning.


----------



## ClassyDragon (Aug 1, 2018)

Glyptofane said:


> My real concern is that it will turn into something more than a seed ban at this stage. I'm already affected by that, but if it turned into an account ban which also affected the Switch, which I idiotically have linked with the same account, I'd be pretty fucked.


I doubt they would do anything like this. Imagine if you were a 3DS owner who sold their 3ds to someone who then hacked it. Later you buy a Switch and use your same account. It would look pretty bad on Nintendo to ban someone who had no control over the use of their previous system they had sold.


----------



## TankedThomas (Aug 1, 2018)

A shame I can't use freeShop any more though, because I used it for - of all things - downloading updates. Nintendo has this ass-backwards design for updates where some games in Australia/NZ are released with a different region code to games release in the UK and Europe. They're still region-compatible, but the _updates_ are not. So, if I import a game from the UK (and I often do, since it's way cheaper), it'll just keep trying to download the update for the ANZ version instead, saying that an update is still available. Highly annoying that Nintendo even does that to begin with.


ClassyDragon said:


> I doubt they would do anything like this. Imagine if you were a 3DS owner who sold their 3ds to someone who then hacked it. Later you buy a Switch and use your same account. It would look pretty bad on Nintendo to ban someone who had no control over the use of their previous system they had sold.


Apologies if I'm not following what you're saying at almost 7am over here but if that happened, wouldn't it mean you left your NNID linked to your 3DS when you sold it? In which case, you made a dumb mistake (and/or you're an idiot), so Nintendo can't really be held accountable for that.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 1, 2018)

yay stability!


----------



## ClassyDragon (Aug 1, 2018)

TCJJ said:


> A shame I can't use freeShop any more though, because I used it for - of all things - downloading updates. Nintendo has this ass-backwards design for updates where some games in Australia/NZ are released with a different region code to games release in the UK and Europe. They're still region-compatible, but the _updates_ are not. So, if I import a game from the UK (and I often do, since it's way cheaper), it'll just keep trying to download the update for the ANZ version instead, saying that an update is still available. Highly annoying that Nintendo even does that to begin with.
> 
> Apologies if I'm not following what you're saying at almost 7am over here but if that happened, wouldn't it mean you left your NNID linked to your 3DS when you sold it? In which case, you made a dumb mistake (and/or you're an idiot), so Nintendo can't really be held accountable for that.


According to Nintendo's support forums, a NNID is permanently linked to the 3DS it is created on (unless you do a system transfer), meaning most legit users have no way of removing it. It's perfectly reasonable that someone would be upset getting an account ban based on this.


----------



## TankedThomas (Aug 1, 2018)

ClassyDragon said:


> According to Nintendo's support forums, a NNID is permanently linked to the 3DS it is created on (unless you do a system transfer), meaning most legit users have no way of removing it. It's perfectly reasonable that someone would be upset getting an account ban based on this.


Oh, right, that. No, if you do a full format, it'll also unlink the NNID. It'd be pretty stupid if you couldn't unlink it before giving it to someone else! Then again, it _is_ Nintendo we're talking about...

By the way, something I came across just now in the freeShop thread: https://gbatemp.net/threads/release...eshop-alternative.483159/page-69#post-8187319
Not sure how accurate it is but considering that, you know, he works on the thing, I'd take his word for it.


----------



## ClassyDragon (Aug 1, 2018)

TCJJ said:


> Oh, right, that. No, if you do a full format, it'll also unlink the NNID. It'd be pretty stupid if you couldn't unlink it before giving it to someone else! Then again, it _is_ Nintendo we're talking about...
> 
> By the way, something I came across just now in the freeShop thread: https://gbatemp.net/threads/release...eshop-alternative.483159/page-69#post-8187319
> Not sure how accurate it is but considering that, you know, he works on the thing, I'd take his word for it.


Oh okay, I didn't know that. Still, I know a lot of people sell their system under the prospect of having games already installed on it. It's not impossible that Nintendo does this but I still think it's quite unlikely.


----------



## TankedThomas (Aug 1, 2018)

ClassyDragon said:


> Oh okay, I didn't know that. Still, I know a lot of people sell their system under the prospect of having games already installed on it. It's not impossible that Nintendo does this but I still think it's quite unlikely.


This is true, and frankly, I've always thought it was a daft practise. Why would you want to willingly give people your email, access to your account, and potentially even a linked credit card (such as on a PlayStation where you can have it save your password _and_ card)? It's really dumb.

Honestly, I think at that point, it's still on the end user for being a moron.

As far as I know though, they've already done actual system bans. I could be wrong though. It's been a while since I read all about bans, and I only ever had to deal with a seed ban once myself.


----------



## ClassyDragon (Aug 1, 2018)

TCJJ said:


> This is true, and frankly, I've always thought it was a daft practise. Why would you want to willingly give people your email, access to your account, and potentially even a linked credit card (such as on a PlayStation where you can have it save your password _and_ card)? It's really dumb.
> 
> Honestly, I think at that point, it's still on the end user for being a moron.
> 
> As far as I know though, they've already done actual system bans. I could be wrong though. It's been a while since I read all about bans, and I only ever had to deal with a seed ban once myself.


To be honest I think a lot of people just forget about that. Nintendo knows it has a lot of children in its audience, and a parent selling the console might not always remember they had to set up an account since, once linked, it doesn't really remind you about it a lot. It just seems like doing that could lead to a lot of angry customers, and I'm not sure the result would be worth it for Nintendo. I guess we'll find out soon enough though.


----------



## Memfis (Aug 1, 2018)

aykay55 said:


> 1) DNS


Would be great to integrate this into the CFW as an option to activate.


----------



## TankedThomas (Aug 1, 2018)

ClassyDragon said:


> To be honest I think a lot of people just forget about that. Nintendo knows it has a lot of children in its audience, and a parent selling the console might not always remember they had to set up an account since, once linked, it doesn't really remind you about it a lot. It just seems like doing that could lead to a lot of angry customers, and I'm not sure the result would be worth it for Nintendo. I guess we'll find out soon enough though.


I mean, you're right, but Nintendo don't care about angry customers unless they're _all_ angry. Look at people who have had problems with the Switch - even if it's 0.01% of Switch owners, that's still about 2000 people. That's a pretty large number. Small compared to 20m, sure, but still large. If it's 0.1%, that's 20k people. And so on and so forth. Even at 5% - a whopping 100k Switch owners -, it's still unlikely Nintendo (or any big company like them) would deem this number high enough to worry about. And we're talking about actually defective consoles (caused by poor design choices on Nintendo's part). A system not being able to be played online is a much smaller issue (especially for the 3DS, since it won't be making them more money if you can play online, unlike the Switch).

Maybe they would be sympathetic, but usually they just tell people that they're out of luck in regards to being unbanned.


Memfis said:


> Would be great to integrate this into the CFW as an option to activate.


Eh, not really. It typically blocks the CDN in general, so it's a pain. Only use the DNS if you really need/want to. Personally, I've pretty much never used it. I think I used it once on my Wii U until I realised I'd already done everything else to prevent updates and so I didn't need to bother with it. If you want to do it yourself, it doesn't take that long to enable and just leave enabled.


----------



## ClassyDragon (Aug 1, 2018)

TCJJ said:


> I mean, you're right, but Nintendo don't care about angry customers unless they're _all_ angry. Look at people who have had problems with the Switch - even if it's 0.01% of Switch owners, that's still about 2000 people. That's a pretty large number. Small compared to 20m, sure, but still large. If it's 0.1%, that's 20k people. And so on and so forth. Even at 5% - a whopping 100k Switch owners -, it's still unlikely Nintendo (or any big company like them) would deem this number high enough to worry about. And we're talking about actually defective consoles (caused by poor design choices on Nintendo's part). A system not being able to be played online is a much smaller issue (especially for the 3DS, since it won't be making them more money if you can play online, unlike the Switch).
> 
> Maybe they would be sympathetic, but usually they just tell people that they're out of luck in regards to being unbanned.
> 
> Eh, not really. It typically blocks the CDN in general, so it's a pain. Only use the DNS if you really need/want to. Personally, I've pretty much never used it. I think I used it once on my Wii U until I realised I'd already done everything else to prevent updates and so I didn't need to bother with it. If you want to do it yourself, it doesn't take that long to enable and just leave enabled.


Yeah you're right. To me it just feels like something Nintendo wouldn't do, but I could very well be wrong.


----------



## Glyptofane (Aug 1, 2018)

ClassyDragon said:


> Yeah you're right. To me it just feels like something Nintendo wouldn't do, but I could very well be wrong.


That's the hope here, but Sony would and does do it, so you never know.


----------



## blaisedinsd (Aug 1, 2018)

Trying to rap my head around this as I just upgraded my SD card to 64 GB and was having issues doing that and then updated my system because I thought it was safe to do so.  Thought I bricked originally on Luma but then just updated bootfirm on the SD card.

So don't use that popular eshop alternative anymore for now is the main thing right?  Even on older firmware?  (I only updated one of my 3 systems).


I don't really care about being able to play online but I would still like to use that eshop alternative  (or is it getting broken permanently and I should just download anything I want know before that?).  I do have one console with a link NNID that I had been legit acquiring games before hacking.



How do I use GodMode9 to unlink that NNID?

Is this how?


Navigate to SYSNAND CTRNAND -> data -> (32 Character ID) -> sysdata -> 00010038


Hold down the (R) trigger, then press X on 00000000 to rename this file


Press Up once to change the name to 10000000


Press (A) to save changes


Press (A) to unlock SysNAND writing, then input the key combo given


Navigate back to the Main Menu


Press Start to reboot




  I use that NNID on Wii U (hacked) and Switch (unhacked) so I should probably do that to keep my ID safe right?  Should I get it off Wii U somehow too I wonder?


----------



## dAVID_ (Aug 1, 2018)

My console is already banned from Nintendo Network anyway.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Well, we had a good run boys..


----------



## bennyman123abc (Aug 1, 2018)

I think EmuNAND just regained usability in my eyes... 11.7 EmuNAND, here I come!


----------



## Pippin666 (Aug 1, 2018)

Thank you Nintendo ! 

Pip'


----------



## chrisrlink (Aug 1, 2018)

welp nintendo made my choice VERY ONE SIDED they shall not receive a dime directly from me AT ALL @Pippin666  WHY ARE YOU EVEN ON A CONSOLE HACKING SITE just to troll?


----------



## froggestspirit (Aug 1, 2018)

are 3ds carts unique like switch carts? Couldn't we all just use cia's generated from carts and they can't detect it?


----------



## deadman8555 (Aug 1, 2018)

Will this stop me from being able to play future games if i don't update? Or could that be a nasty surprise we see around luigi mansion?


----------



## Pacheko17 (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## NicknameGoesHere (Aug 1, 2018)

This kind of sucks, I have a bunch of game carts dumped an I don't like carrying them all around. And I actually use the wifi on my 3ds often.


----------



## deadman8555 (Aug 1, 2018)

Pacheko17 said:


> View attachment 138110


From what i read this won't affect it


----------



## NicknameGoesHere (Aug 1, 2018)

Will the system be able to detect if you have luma installed, if you go online and activate the menu? What if you only have B9S installed, and have copied the native_firm and renamed it as boot.firm?


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Aug 1, 2018)

bennyman123abc said:


> I think EmuNAND just regained usability in my eyes... 11.7 EmuNAND, here I come!



This. Is there a guide on how to install emunand on an 11.7 B9S/Luma system.


----------



## NicknameGoesHere (Aug 1, 2018)

D34DL1N3R said:


> This. Is there a guide on how to install emunand on an 11.7 B9S/Luma system.


Just create one with GodMode9
You'd have to back up your sd card first, this is NECCESARY


----------



## godreborn (Aug 1, 2018)

I think that this new ap only applies to download requests.  if you download from somewhere else, then install the cia, you're safe.  there's no real need for emuNAND imo.


----------



## NicknameGoesHere (Aug 1, 2018)

-snip-


----------



## codezer0 (Aug 2, 2018)

If my 3DS is already banned, and I haven't gone through the process to get it unbanned, does this matter to me? It's not like I really play online with it. I'd basically be using freeshop anyway.


----------



## Kitsune06 (Aug 2, 2018)

So, is this the end of the 3ds?


----------



## Aletron9000 (Aug 2, 2018)

Kitsune06 said:


> So, is this the end of the 3ds?



freeshop and other cdn tools, probably yes. 3ds homebrew, no.


----------



## Captain_N (Aug 2, 2018)

so what about those so called legit cia's that we used to be able to install to official firmware before it was patched?
I bet they can detect that


----------



## bennyman123abc (Aug 2, 2018)

Captain_N said:


> so what about those so called legit cia's that we used to be able to install to official firmware before it was patched?
> I bet they can detect that


Those come preloaded on many 2DS systems. They're not going to ban over the installation of a legit CIA.


----------



## BossRoss93 (Aug 2, 2018)

CuriousTommy said:


> I am glad my super paranoia worked in my favor. I have all my .cia games (from my dumped games) stored on an offline emunand, while keeping my system nand legit (to an extent).
> 
> I hope this encourages people to find a way to get cart dumps to load on the 3DS without needing to convert it to a .cia file.



I'm probably going to be doing this soon when the update rolls in. I didn't even know emunand was really worked on anymore. Can I just move my sysnand to an emunand and start clean with sysnand? Cause right now everything is on my sysnand, I dumped all my carts because you know... Boot9hax was future proof apparently lol.


----------



## CuriousTommy (Aug 2, 2018)

BossRoss93 said:


> I'm probably going to be doing this soon when the update rolls in. I didn't even know emunand was really worked on anymore. Can I just move my sysnand to an emunand and start clean with sysnand? Cause right now everything is on my sysnand, I dumped all my carts because you know... Boot9hax was future proof apparently lol.



It still works fine for me (Running latest version of Luma). You just need to use additional software to set up emunand on your SD Card (I think GodMode 9 is able to do it for you).


----------



## huma_dawii (Aug 2, 2018)

OMG now they are playing with power D:

I have pirated so many 3DS games but choose to go online with my cia version of Metroid Prime FF, ITS NOT EVEN WORTH to get banned because of that game :'( 

I will miss Mario Kart 7 online :/


----------



## WhiteMaze (Aug 2, 2018)

There are no more reasons for the 3DS to be updated, other than anti piracy measures.

Sometimes it baffles me how people don't see, or dont want to believe the obvious.

This was true of the past 2 updates, at least. Probably Nintendo preparing for this big hit we just got.


----------



## huntertron1 (Aug 2, 2018)

welp time too keep my N3ds off till the switch and 3ds is 100% dead. which will probably be in 5-10 years


----------



## Sliter (Aug 2, 2018)

wait a bit confused here
this would be for  CFW detection or ONLY about playing online pirated/out of region games?


----------



## Lacius (Aug 2, 2018)

Sliter said:


> wait a bit confused here
> this would be for  CFW detection or ONLY about playing online pirated/out of region games?


Neither. It's creating the infrastructure to stop freeShop and other things like it from working.


----------



## Sliter (Aug 2, 2018)

Lacius said:


> Neither. It's creating the infrastructure to stop freeShop and other things like it from working.


the OP said about distinguishing pirated games


----------



## Minox (Aug 2, 2018)

I know I keep repeating this but I don't see actions like this as a bad thing. People who pirate games should not expect access to Nintendo's servers. They have not paid for the access and therefore Nintendo is well within their rights to limit access so that resources they pay for is only used by paying customers. If you want to pirate games you need to be able to accept the trade-off that your system is likely to get banned.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Aug 2, 2018)

are sky3ds plus users safe from the update 11.8? since Nintendo can't detect xci loaded games on switch.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 2, 2018)

see what you guys done now you've finally pissed nintendo off


----------



## TUK_Pyroman (Aug 2, 2018)

I understand that Nintendo can make the difference between an hacked game and an original game (eshop or cartridge),
but how can they see the difference between a pre-installed game and an hacked game?

Is there a difference between them?


----------



## Kyusetzu (Aug 2, 2018)

So basically updating to 11.8 is the dumbest idea for downloading & going online with pirated games?
Well. GJ Nintendo.


----------



## zacchi4k (Aug 2, 2018)

Lacius said:


> You're probably safe until Nintendo starts requiring 11.8 for online play. After that, you won't be able to connect online on 11.7, and any method of bypassing the 11.8 requirement could be met with a ban itself.


It's already required, although strangely it's not for the friend list

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Jayro said:


> I guess the CFW guys need to patch this AP bullshit out, eh? Kind of weird that they haven't... It's almost as if they've never heard of Wireshark before.


Again, it can't be really avoided even with CFW, because now Nintendo servers except some extra data to be sent


----------



## PedroKeitawa (Aug 2, 2018)

zacchi4k said:


> It's already required, although strangely it's not for the friend list



Really? Becouse i try to go online with Pokemon US and i still trade and battle (i have not try ranked battle becouse i don't have a account for the ranked competition). So i guess is not for all game but only some games? I don't know, i have try Smash Bros and that require me to have to update the system at 11.8. Have not even try with badge arcade becouse im 100% sure i need to update...yes i still use the badge arcade.


----------



## zacchi4k (Aug 2, 2018)

PedroKeitawa said:


> Really? Becouse i try to go online with Pokemon US and i still trade and battle (i have not try ranked battle becouse i don't have a account for the ranked competition). So i guess is not for all game but only some games? I don't know, i have try Smash Bros and that require me to have to update the system at 11.8. Have not even try with badge arcade becouse im 100% sure i need to update...yes i still use the badge arcade.



Ah yes, pardon me, itsi only required for the eShop, online multiplayer still works (for now)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



noahc3 said:


> SciresM's tweet was misleading. The check only happens when installing a title using the 3DS' built in content installer service, NIM (source 1 source 2 source 3).
> 
> Installing and going online with titles installed through FBI or similar are safe. Downloading games through something like Villain3DS is safe (but will probably break real soon when 11.8 is enforced and a valid ticket is REQUIRED to get content from CDN). You can still safely source your CIAs from whatever naughty iso site.
> 
> Basically, freeshop can get you banned in its current form (it can be updated to stop using the NIM service, but again, it will probably stop functioning like other CDN downloaders).


But apparently, freeShop only uses nim when doing sleep mode installs, but doesn't use it when doing normal installs, although if downloadong from the CDN will entirely break then it won't matter much


----------



## PedroKeitawa (Aug 2, 2018)

zacchi4k said:


> Ah yes, pardon me, itsi only required for the eShop, online multiplayer still works (for now)



I was a bit confuse becouse last time i was wating for a Luma update, before update the FW, Pokemon online was not working for me. It was asking to me to update the system. This is why i was confuse. But i agree this is probably a temporary situation.


----------



## Sliter (Aug 2, 2018)

Minox said:


> I know I keep repeating this but I don't see actions like this as a bad thing. People who pirate games should not expect access to Nintendo's servers. They have not paid for the access and therefore Nintendo is well within their rights to limit access so that resources they pay for is only used by paying customers. If you want to pirate games you need to be able to accept the trade-off that your system is likely to get banned.


I agree with you in parts, just exept the part they lock us from stuff like playing the game unsensured, the dub we like or the game we don't have how to get anyway (exept from buying the console from other region but this is ilegal in a similar way of piracy since having [thisgame] that isn't licensed for [this region] is illegal technically  less bad but still)
but the thing is that if wasn't the piracy my acess to games would be very low, because theyoverpriced even digitally, less availability from brazilian eshop( a lot here do an usa/canada eshop instead to get more acess but that case above) and other dificulties, I only bougth games that I really wanted (or was cheap XD) .
This aside I agree that piracy is wrong in a bigger scale, my partns had and videl rental shop and it bankrupted because of DVD piracy around here that time, I really think they should make better price policy for countries like here ...
Anyway what I want to say is that I used it but I haven't abused(since if I really like the game I look for buying it/ don't pirated if I want and can't buy but plan to buy, like Hyrule warriors...), if to still use it means to get banned, in my case, I just want to be safe, even if mean getting rid from the piracy stuff


----------



## omega59 (Aug 2, 2018)

I'm not too worried, i don't play online anyhow. big deal.


----------



## LinusRG (Aug 2, 2018)

Is it recommended to downgrade to 11.7 using a nand backup if you updated  to 11.8? Also this is just a general question, would about the 11.8 update. Would it be possible to convert the cia to a legit cia and then install it? Because mabey this way Nintendo servers or whatever detects if the cia is legit or not will see it as a ligit cia and allow you to use it completely fine.


----------



## Minox (Aug 2, 2018)

Sliter said:


> I agree with you in parts, just exept the part they lock us from stuff like playing the game unsensured, the dub we like or the game we don't have how to get anyway (exept from buying the console from other region but this is ilegal in a similar way of piracy since having [thisgame] that isn't licensed for [this region] is illegal technically  less bad but still)
> but the thing is that if wasn't the piracy my acess to games would be very low, because theyoverpriced even digitally, less availability from brazilian eshop( a lot here do an usa/canada eshop instead to get more acess but that case above) and other dificulties, I only bougth games that I really wanted (or was cheap XD) .
> This aside I agree that piracy is wrong in a bigger scale, my partns had and videl rental shop and it bankrupted because of DVD piracy around here that time, I really think they should make better price policy for countries like here ...
> Anyway what I want to say is that I used it but I haven't abused(since if I really like the game I look for buying it/ don't pirated if I want and can't buy but plan to buy, like Hyrule warriors...), if to still use it means to get banned, in my case, I just want to be safe, even if mean getting rid from the piracy stuff


I certainly see what you mean about availability and pricing, but sadly the ball is in Nintendo's corner as far as making things more available. Luckily they seem to have been more reasonable with the Switch than they were with the 3DS.


----------



## HEADBOY (Aug 2, 2018)

jimmyj said:


> well,you need newest fw for online so.. and freeshop can use any fw and nintendo may be able to detect an access from a older fw and ban it since it isn't the newest.


Are you sure? I was just playing Smash 4 online and my 3ds is still on 11.7.


----------



## zacchi4k (Aug 2, 2018)

awesomehero said:


> Are you sure? I was just playing Smash 4 online and my 3ds is still on 11.7.


It usually takes a week before the update is enforced for online play


----------



## HEADBOY (Aug 2, 2018)

zacchi4k said:


> It usually takes a week before the update is enforced for online play


Oh okay, that makes sense. Honestly if I do get banned, it isn't the end of the world for me because I hardly play online. Although I'll update my 3DS after looking at the methods to fix the Luma block.


----------



## zacchi4k (Aug 2, 2018)

awesomehero said:


> Oh okay, that makes sense. Honestly if I do get banned, it isn't the end of the world for me because I hardly play online. Although I'll update my 3DS after looking at the methods to fix the Luma block.


Luma has already received an official update (9.1)


----------



## BlueFox gui (Aug 2, 2018)

lol nintendo wants to fuck even more with me, well i will keep pirating their shit


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Aug 2, 2018)

So, does this mean I can’t use my dumped gamecarts (not downloaded from other people, personally dumped) online anymore?


----------



## DJPlace (Aug 2, 2018)

well shit i wish i would of never did what i did to get a 3ds... god damn it.... well time to sell my 2ds XL...


----------



## Berserk_Fury (Aug 2, 2018)

Luckily my 3DS is only running cfw for gba games


----------



## Daumian (Aug 2, 2018)

But if I'm on 11.7.0-40 then everything is fine, right? Beacuse I didnt update. So I can still play my games?


----------



## Bimmel (Aug 2, 2018)

But.. I played everything there is already. Sorry Nintendo, too late. : (


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Aug 2, 2018)

Daumian said:


> But if I'm on 11.7.0-40 then everything is fine, right? Beacuse I didnt update. So I can still play my games?



In so many words I belive that is accurate, unless you want to play online or get any new pirated games from freeShop after 11.8 is mandatory to do either.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Aug 2, 2018)

gamemasteru03 said:


> Well we can still unban on 3ds so...


Doesn't unbanning rely on a donor friendseed? There's one problem with that, being that someone may gwt banned again with said donor seed, banning everyone who uses it.


----------



## chrisrlink (Aug 2, 2018)

BlueFox gui said:


> lol nintendo wants to fuck even more with me, well i will keep pirating their shit


same with ya bud nintendo dug a grave with me severely like to earth's core deep I'll just buy 2nd hand shit and pirate to my black heart's content,btw bootntr doesn't work anymore it needs an update fyi


----------



## Dr.doom (Aug 2, 2018)

Oh man who cares of online gaming for their stuf bring back cod then i might give a f###k

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



shaunj66 said:


> So long and thanks for all the fish.


A perfect circle refference ? Lol


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 2, 2018)

Apparently the anti-piracy only kicks in when downloading illegitimate titles from the eShop (tickets) and using the Sleep Mode download feature in freeShop; guess we'll have to go back to using CIAngel kek


----------



## Dr.doom (Aug 2, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> So, does this mean I can’t use my dumped gamecarts (not downloaded from other people, personally dumped) online anymore?


You can as long as it doesn't come back as a zero d.i.d like the unregistered cia .


----------



## fst312 (Aug 3, 2018)

I never update my 3ds, so I don’t think I have to worry about this, especially because I barely touch my 3ds.


----------



## gamemasteru03 (Aug 3, 2018)

RedBlueGreen said:


> Doesn't unbanning rely on a donor friendseed? There's one problem with that, being that someone may gwt banned again with said donor seed, banning everyone who uses it.


True but it takes months for Nintendo to ban seeds and when a seed gets banned a day or two later another seed is donated.


----------



## samcambolt270 (Aug 3, 2018)

so as long as you don't update, you're good?


----------



## hellionz (Aug 3, 2018)

Nintendo and his latests attack to piracy.....let us enjoy with our sweet EOL FFS!!!!!

Greetings


----------



## MrLucariox (Aug 3, 2018)

They are polishing the Banhammer so hard!
Ninty is really serious now.


----------



## Boured (Aug 3, 2018)

Eh, there's always having fun with keys.


----------



## medoli900 (Aug 3, 2018)

chrisrlink said:


> welp nintendo made my choice VERY ONE SIDED they shall not receive a dime directly from me AT ALL @Pippin666  WHY ARE YOU EVEN ON A CONSOLE HACKING SITE just to troll?


GBATemp is so much more than a "console hacking website", it's an independent gaming community. GBATemp has informations on so much more subject that other gaming website doesn't dare to even go near.


----------



## GilgameshArcher (Aug 3, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> So, does this mean I can’t use my dumped gamecarts (not downloaded from other people, personally dumped) online anymore?


U still can use them the same way as before, but the risk of a ban is now higher.


----------



## goldensun87 (Aug 3, 2018)

So, should I just stay on 11.7?  Smash 4 does not require latest system FW for online, and I don't think Pokemon USUM does either.  And even if Pokemon USUM gets an update or two down the road, I can use FBI to install those updates, right?


----------



## bluhacks (Aug 3, 2018)

So hypothetically would you get banned if you have a out-of-region game like European WarioWare Gold installed on a US console if you update? Well at least I was smart enough to not update and create a NAND backup.


----------



## NFates (Aug 3, 2018)

goldensun87 said:


> So, should I just stay on 11.7?  Smash 4 does not require latest system FW for online, and I don't think Pokemon USUM does either.  And even if Pokemon USUM gets an update or two down the road, I can use FBI to install those updates, right?



You can stay on 11.7 for now, but if you want to play online you'll ultimately have to update in like a week.


----------



## SS4 (Aug 3, 2018)

Well, got the update notification today, staying on 11.7. I'ts not like i need to use the eshop or anything anyways . . .


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Aug 4, 2018)

Seems like Sky3DS+ might still have a use now. Unless they can tell which header your game is from and ban you.


----------



## NFates (Aug 4, 2018)

They still could ban you so I would just use that money on a nice SD card + putting CFW on my console.


----------



## BhenBen_85 (Aug 4, 2018)

I dont play online games but I do access FreeShop on 11.8 can I get banned?


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Aug 4, 2018)

NiMR0D9TIN85 said:


> I dont play online games but I do access FreeShop on 11.8 can I get banned?


If you download then yes. Theoretically the only way you won't get banned from downloading a .cia with your 3DS (as in downloading via CDN) would be if somebody makes a FreeShop alternative that downloads and installs games from a ROM site, or a private server that has the games on it but functions like the eShop. If you download from Nintendo's server theyllt check the ticket validity, see that you don't have the ticket, and ban you.


----------



## EmanueleBGN (Aug 4, 2018)

For the ones who saying they have the same account on 3DS and on Switch: you haven't!
3DS uses NNID. Switch uses Nintendo Account. NNID can be linked to a Nintendo Account, but they aren't the same thing


----------



## BhenBen_85 (Aug 5, 2018)

RedBlueGreen said:


> If you download then yes. Theoretically the only way you won't get banned from downloading a .cia with your 3DS (as in downloading via CDN) would be if somebody makes a FreeShop alternative that downloads and installs games from a ROM site, or a private server that has the games on it but functions like the eShop. If you download from Nintendo's server theyllt check the ticket validity, see that you don't have the ticket, and ban you.




so i should stop downloading games from FreeShop? by the way if I download using Villanes3D and it need to sent seed ticket is there a chance of getting banned also?


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Aug 5, 2018)

NiMR0D9TIN85 said:


> so i should stop downloading games from FreeShop? by the way if I download using Villanes3D and it need to sent seed ticket is there a chance of getting banned also?


If you use a titleID to get the ticket (like what you could do with CIAngel) then there's a chance. I haven't used Villanes3D though so I don't really know. If it pulls from the eShop you risk getting banned.


----------



## BhenBen_85 (Aug 5, 2018)

RedBlueGreen said:


> If you use a titleID to get the ticket (like what you could do with CIAngel) then there's a chance. I haven't used Villanes3D though so I don't really know. If it pulls from the eShop you risk getting banned.




what will happened if I get banned? does my 3DS will not be usefull anymore? I wish I can just go back to 11.7 , I don really go online and when I am online its only to download games on FreeShop. I hope I wont get banned.


----------



## Alex4nder001 (Aug 5, 2018)

Could I downgrade?


jimmyj said:


> well,you need newest fw for online so.. and freeshop can use any fw and nintendo may be able to detect an access from a older fw and ban it since it isn't the newest.


Would spoofing the FW be possible? IIRC there was as an app that did that.


----------



## jimmyj (Aug 5, 2018)

Alex4nder001 said:


> Could I downgrade?
> 
> Would spoofing the FW be possible? IIRC there was as an app that did that.


but that would have the same effect


----------



## NFates (Aug 5, 2018)

NiMR0D9TIN85 said:


> what will happened if I get banned? does my 3DS will not be usefull anymore? I wish I can just go back to 11.7 , I don really go online and when I am online its only to download games on FreeShop. I hope I wont get banned.



Depending on the error code, if you get banned you can't play online, access your Friend List and / or access eShop. Not a big deal if you don't use any of those.


----------



## ShadowtearX (Aug 5, 2018)

Any method of disabling the system's update service? could be handy to not excidently allowing the system to updaet to 11.8


----------



## SS4 (Aug 5, 2018)

Sky 3DS+ with header should still be fine though right? If so, just not gonna use online on games not on my SD card i guess.
Gonna stick with 11.7 as long as i can though.


----------



## goldensun87 (Aug 6, 2018)

CoolKill3r said:


> Any method of disabling the system's update service? could be handy to not excidently allowing the system to updaet to 11.8


1. The system will never automatically update, it will only automatically download the update files.
2. You can block the system from automatically downloading the update files, by setting a custom DNS.  This will however prevent you from playing games online, so you would have to turn auto-DNS back on.  It's easier to just keep your wi-fi disabled until you actually need to go online.
3. The system only downloads the update if you leave it idle, including while in sleep mode.  If the update gets downloaded, you can use FBI to delete the update files in order to get rid of the nagging.


----------



## WiikeyHacker (Aug 6, 2018)

i can play online no problems  and i have my updates blocked  mario kart and monster hunter are no problems  plus even if i do get banned i can undo it with ease Nintendo are powerless against me.


----------



## pasc (Aug 6, 2018)

The 3DS's "library" isn't worth much to speak about anyhow...

So why do they bother anymore ?

The 3DS's been dead for 4 years now... who cares...

*fires up his GBA*


----------



## ShadowtearX (Aug 6, 2018)

goldensun87 said:


> 1. The system will never automatically update, it will only automatically download the update files.
> 2. You can block the system from automatically downloading the update files, by setting a custom DNS.  This will however prevent you from playing games online, so you would have to turn auto-DNS back on.  It's easier to just keep your wi-fi disabled until you actually need to go online.
> 3. The system only downloads the update if you leave it idle, including while in sleep mode.  If the update gets downloaded, you can use FBI to delete the update files in order to get rid of the nagging.



Thanks for the information.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Aug 6, 2018)

Dr.doom said:


> You can as long as it doesn't come back as a zero d.i.d like the unregistered cia .


How do I check d.i.d?


----------



## Dr.doom (Aug 6, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> How do I check d.i.d?


Buying it digital is the only way of having a valid cert so if its a dump it wont work


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Aug 6, 2018)

Dr.doom said:


> Buying it digital .


Oh, well, it’s a gamecart...


----------



## Eeveekid (Aug 8, 2018)

gamemasteru03 said:


> Well we can still unban on 3ds so...


Wait how?


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Aug 8, 2018)

Eeveekid said:


> Wait how?


Swap out LocalFriendCodeSeed_B with a not banned one


----------



## Eeveekid (Aug 8, 2018)

And whats that?
im still new to this-


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Aug 8, 2018)

Eeveekid said:


> And whats that?
> im still new to this-


LocalFriendCodeSeed_B contains data that verifies your console when you connect online. If you get banned, Nintendo blacklists your LFCS_B. However, using GodMode9 (a 3DS file browser), you can swap it out for another one that isn’t banned, unbanning your console.


----------



## Eeveekid (Aug 8, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> LocalFriendCodeSeed_B contains data that verifies your console when you connect online. If you get banned, Nintendo blacklists your LFCS_B. However, using GodMode9 (a 3DS file browser), you can swap it out for another one that isn’t banned, unbanning your console.


Where do i get those?
Do i just copy the one I have -that isnt banned yet- and replace it with the banned one?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 8, 2018)

Eeveekid said:


> Where do i get those?
> Do i just copy the one I have -that isnt banned yet- and replace it with the banned one?


Correct, you'd need a donor 3ds


----------



## Eeveekid (Aug 8, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Correct, you'd need a donor 3ds


And where is the LocalFriendCodeSeed_B?


----------



## gamemasteru03 (Aug 9, 2018)

Eeveekid said:


> And where is the LocalFriendCodeSeed_B?


You don't need a doner. You can use a public one. Follow this to get unbanned https://gbatemp.net/threads/all-3-methods-to-get-unbanned-from-recent-ban-wave.450679/.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 9, 2018)

gamemasteru03 said:


> You don't need a doner. You can use a public one. Follow this to get unbanned https://gbatemp.net/threads/all-3-methods-to-get-unbanned-from-recent-ban-wave.450679/.


I thought that method was a lot riskier??


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Aug 9, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I thought that method was a lot riskier??


Not “riskier” but using a public seed means that if anyone else using it gets themselves banned, everyone using it gets banned, and you need to get a new one.


----------



## leon8179 (Aug 23, 2018)

Damn... I haven't reached top rank for the joker 3 professional yet.


----------

